# Went up to my cabin



## carver (Jan 8, 2014)

To check for broken pipes and decided to ride around a little, it was sure cold up there.
















Dennis I caught those turkeys in that field on the way up this morning that we saw last week.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Love that old house in the woods!  Those birds at the bridge or up in the field?  Good shots Jerry!


----------



## carver (Jan 8, 2014)

They were in that field at the bridge Dennis, I saw another group of turkeys at the old house that had about 20 birds in it,but they didn't hang around long when I pulled over.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice shots Jerry and a neat looking old house.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd say cool, but it actually looks to cold.  Fine shots.  Bet those turkeys were cold.

Hoss


----------



## dotties cutter (Jan 9, 2014)

Great picture of the old house but if that is your cabin, don't worry about the broken pipes.


----------



## carver (Jan 9, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> Great picture of the old house but if that is your cabin, don't worry about the broken pipes.



 If I lived there broken pipes would be the least of my problems. LOL


----------



## rip18 (Jan 12, 2014)

Brrrrrrrr - but some neat shots!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 18, 2014)

What's the history of that cabin, if it's known? Too bad that can't be preserved. What stories it could tell.


----------



## carver (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know the history of the old house, but  I agree its too bad it can't be preserved. I see old abandoned houses all over the mountains, this area was settled in 1834 and has a very rich history (Fannin county,Ga.).Here's an old cabin chimney found in the national forest.Now if this could talk!


----------



## carver (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's another old cabin that was saved,it was in bad shape at one time too.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jan 19, 2014)

I love the whole series! Especially the ones of the old cabin!

Dick


----------



## BornNRaised (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice!

would love to have an old cabin like that to fix up!!


----------



## carver (Jan 19, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> Great picture of the old house but if that is your cabin, don't worry about the broken pipes.



Here's my cabin


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------

